# Supprimer Appli de base iPhone



## monvilain (24 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

voici ma question:

Comment supprimer les applications de base d el' iPhone? Bourse par exemple...Méteo..


J' ai bien cherché dans Google mais ils ne parlent que des applications télechargées...


Merci


----------



## whereismymind (24 Mars 2009)

Tu ne peux pas malheureusement !!!


----------



## monvilain (24 Mars 2009)

Ok. Thanks.


----------



## Moulick (26 Mars 2009)

Jailbreak!


----------



## whereismymind (28 Mars 2009)

BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIPPPPPPP


----------



## rachmede (1 Avril 2009)

C'est vrai que c'est ridicule. L'application Bourse ne me sert strictement à rien, pas plus que celle de la météo fait aux USA et qui de toute évidence est loin d'être fiable. 

Je me souviens que cet hiver, il faisait -8 en pleine tempête de neige à Montréal et ce truc me disait qu'il faisait 3 degré sous un soleil radieux! par chance qu'il y a météo éclair. 

Si au moins on pouvait sélectionner les applis de base que l'on souhaite avoir depuis un menu de Itune, ce serait déjà ça. Enfin.


----------



## smoog (18 Août 2009)

Fastidieux mais possible pour cela il te faudra remplir entièrement la 9ème page d'appli. Ensuite tu déplaceras "bourse" tremblotante au delà, dans la 10ème page fictive et tu constateras par miracle qu'elle disparaît....


----------



## Gwen (19 Août 2009)

Avec le nouvel OS, on est arrivé à 11 pages, donc remplacer le terme page 9 en page 11 et tout marche.


----------



## keyro86 (22 Août 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai essayé l'astuce mais ça ne marche pas. Quand la page 11 est remplie d'icônes et que je veux en déplacer une autre vers la douzième page, celle ci s'installe dans la onzième page en poussant la dernière icône de la douzième. Le problème c'est que l'icône poussée ne pas pas en page 12 mais en deuxième page.

J'espère que c'est assez clair 

Peut être que cette astuce est devenue impossible avec la 3.0 ou avec le 3GS

Merci de m'éclairer


----------



## Gwen (23 Août 2009)

C'est peut être impossible avec la nouvelle version dus système en effet. Je n'ai pas testé. Dommage.

DU coup, il faut TOUT remplir pour que cela fasse disparaître les icônes de base. A toi la joie des téléchargement d'applications gratuites qui ne servent a rien


----------



## Stefan328 (24 Mars 2010)

J'admet tu ne peux pas la supprimer,mais tu peux tres bien la cacher a l'aide de l'application poof qui est gratuit XD


----------



## Vincere44 (25 Mars 2010)

Qu'est-ce que c'est chiant Apple pour ça, tout est hyper fixe tu peux toucher à rien. Je sais que c'est le prix de la sécurité mais pour ce genre de modifications, on aimerait bien un peu de liberté...


----------



## Paradise (25 Mars 2010)

Tu colle une gommette


----------



## whereismymind (26 Mars 2010)

Disons que Apple essaie de proposer des appli et n'a peut être pas forcément envie que tout le monde les vire.   Et puis ça évite les millions de mail au support d'Apple qui demanderait "comment je fais pour remettre mon calendrier que j'ai supprimé sans faire exprès pour la 25eme fois ???"


----------



## Vijay (26 Mars 2010)

rachmede a dit:


> C'est vrai que c'est ridicule. L'application Bourse ne me sert strictement à rien


 
Moi je me sert en permanence de l'application bourse!!! Il ne faut pas généraliser!! Et puis la météo est paramétrable pour la France! 

Moi j'utilise SBSettings pour cacher une app dont je n'ai pas l'utilité comme par exemple boussole que je met dans le dock de SBSettings!!


----------



## Fil de Brume (29 Mars 2010)

L'app pour cacher des applis est pour un iPhone jailbreak non ?
Pour ma part je déplace les applis que je ne veux pas sur la dernière page, pour qu'elles ne me gênent pas.

Sinon, oui l'app bourse sert à certains, c'est pour ça qu'il a dit "ne ME sert à rien".

Idem pour moi, l'app bourse je ne l'utilise jamais, et j'ai remplacé l'app météo par celle d'accuweather...

Niveau météo, ce qui me manque c'est comme sur le site de météo france, une app qui me dit sur plusieurs jours la météo, mais avec la différence matin/après midi, car toutes les apps que j'ai vue me mettent une météo globale sur la journée.

Accuweather fait une météo horaire, mais sur 12 heures seulement...


----------



## doc34 (31 Mars 2010)

Pour la météo, je suis enchanté par "la chaine météo" de MéteoConsult. Les infos sont données par les séquences "matin" "après-midi" "soirée" et "nuit" et je suis impressionné par la fiabilité des prévisions!


----------



## Fil de Brume (31 Mars 2010)

Effectivement c'est une très chouette appli, et en français, contrairement à accuweather. Bon, pas de météo heure par heure, mais à la limite pourquoi ne pas garder les deux, d'autant que les prévisions à l'heure près sont pas très fiables je trouve.

A noter que cette appli présente la météo matin/après midi/soir/nuit pour le jour en cours, et le jour suivant, et le jour d'après, puis après n'indique que la météo jour/nuit, sans doute rapport à la fiabilité des prévisions qui n'est pas suffisante au delà de J+2 (mais ce n'est pas propre à météo consult, à mon avis la météo en général n'est pas assez fiable au delà).

En comparant accuweather et "la chaine météo", pour la météo sur bauduen de ce dimanche, accuweather annonce quelques averses, "la chaine météo" dit juste nuageux, mais sans pluie. Qui croire ? 

A noter que les utilisateurs d'iPhone ont un avantage, météo consult sur internet donne les prévisions que pour la journée en cours, au delà c'est payant, alors que sur iPhone on a gratuitement la météo sur dix jours ^^


----------



## APapaBen (31 Octobre 2014)

gwen a dit:


> C'est peut être impossible avec la nouvelle version dus système en effet. Je n'ai pas testé. Dommage.
> 
> DU coup, il faut TOUT remplir pour que cela fasse disparaître les icônes de base. A toi la joie des téléchargement d'applications gratuites qui ne servent a rien



Bonjour, j'ai un iPhone 5S (iOs 8.0) et j'ai créé des raccourcis jusqu'à la 14e page auquel il y a trois raccourcis et il semble ne pas y avoir de fin ( "Bourse", étant le dernier). Je crois que cette méthode n'est pas fonctionnel.

De plus si l'îcone "Bourse" disparaît, est-ce que l'application disparaît elle aussi (et pourquoi donc...) ?
Merci


----------

